# Optical Lens vs Reflector



## zihuatanejo (Oct 7, 2013)

I have 2 kind of products which are power LED spot bulbs , one of them has reflector , second one has optical lens ,
which optical tool has more advantage in terms of beam angle , spreading ray ?
Thanks in advance..


----------



## evilc66 (Oct 7, 2013)

Reflectors will have more uniform beam distribution and higher efficiency, but at the cost of size (they need to be big to be effective).

TIR (Total Internal Reflection) lenses are much smaller, but the beam pattern has more hot spots. It's really down to the design of the lens as to how bad it is, but most lenses from the bigger names like Ledil, Carclo, Fraen, Khatod, etc. have pretty good offerings.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Oct 10, 2013)

evilc66 said:


> Reflectors will have more uniform beam distribution and higher efficiency, but at the cost of size (they need to be big to be effective).
> 
> TIR (Total Internal Reflection) lenses are much smaller, but the beam pattern has more hot spots. It's really down to the design of the lens as to how bad it is, but most lenses from the bigger names like Ledil, Carclo, Fraen, Khatod, etc. have pretty good offerings.



thank you , it was quite satisfying answer for me , i got it..


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 10, 2013)

The materials used in _some_ optics attenuate UV somewhat which wouldn't be an issue for most but it does come up once in a while around here.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 11, 2013)

For a given diameter, optics provide more throw but suffer beam artifacts. Most shops have switched over to reflectors because a smooth beam is more satisfying to more people.


----------

